# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  شباب يواجهون شباب الهلال على كاس المدينه الرياضيه

## خالد الدالى

*يواجه شباب المريخ فريق شباب الهلال فى السابع عشر من هزا الشهر بمدينه كريمه بالولايه الشماليه بمناسبه افتتاح المدينه الرياضيه وسيشرف اللقاء السيد رئس الجمهوريه وستكون هنللك كاس زهبيه بمناسبه هزا اللقاء...علما بان فريق الشباب يقوم على راس الاداره الفنيه فيه الكوتش جمال ابوعنجه والكوتش جندى نميرى وعبد المنعم كاكوم..وقد قام الجهاز الفنى بعمل كبير خلال الفتره الماضيه حتى يظهر الفريق بصوره جيده ...نتمى التوفيق ودعواتكم للشاب بالانتصار
*

----------

